
A City Data Collaborative for the Age of Autonomous Vehicles - rmason
https://www.routefifty.com/smart-cities/2017/10/argo-labs-california-data-collaborative/141585/
======
rmason
Here's a map of road quality in San Francisco:

[https://demo.streetsdatacollaborative.org/San-
Francisco/](https://demo.streetsdatacollaborative.org/San-Francisco/)

I've driven SF streets in the last six months. I'd bet a few Michigan cities
using this scale the entire map would be red!

If this data gets collected it needs to be public. In Michigan I suspect the
wealth of the area determines how quickly a pothole gets repaired. But you'd
never be able to prove it. However with this data if it was open you could.

